# Goodbye all!!!!



## flanajb (2 Feb 2015)

If you cannot have an off topic discussion regarding politics, without someone asking for it to be removed, then pineapple it. This is not a forum I want to be part of. 

Moderator - please delete my account


----------



## Noel (2 Feb 2015)

> If you cannot have an off topic discussion regarding politics, without someone asking for it to be removed, then pineapple it. This is not a forum I want to be part of.
> 
> Moderator - please delete my account





Bye then.


----------



## Mr_P (2 Feb 2015)

Nearly 16,000 members so you are always going to get people who disagree with anything you say.

Mods ball, mods rules and at the end of the day this is supposed to be a woodworking forum.


----------



## woodpig (2 Feb 2015)

Sorry to see you go, I hope you change your mind.


----------



## paulm (2 Feb 2015)

flanajb":3hrwlull said:


> If you cannot have an off topic discussion regarding politics, without someone asking for it to be removed, then pineapple it. This is not a forum I want to be part of.
> 
> Moderator - please delete my account



Grow up, you know the rules, and they are the same as many forums, no politics, and for good reason :roll: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## flanajb (2 Feb 2015)

Well, why not also have a heavy weather section like an Aussie windsurfing site I use. When you click to view, you are presented with a message informing you of the content. If you don'y like what you read, then you don't visit. I have been a member on this site for many years, and I find the site fantastic, but deleting political based topics does seem rather strange. Some of us enjoy political debate!

http://www.seabreeze.com.au/forums/Gene ... y-Weather/


----------



## marcros (2 Feb 2015)

flanajb":fqjdd6ff said:


> Well, why not also have a heavy weather section like an Aussie windsurfing site I use. When you click to view, you are presented with a message informing you of the content. If you don'y like what you read, then you don't visit. I have been a member on this site for many years, and I find the site fantastic, but deleting political based topics does seem rather strange. Some of us enjoy political debate!
> 
> http://www.seabreeze.com.au/forums/Gene ... y-Weather/



back again so soon?


----------



## flanajb (2 Feb 2015)

marcros":iqajkzmp said:


> flanajb":iqajkzmp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, why not also have a heavy weather section like an Aussie windsurfing site I use. When you click to view, you are presented with a message informing you of the content. If you don'y like what you read, then you don't visit. I have been a member on this site for many years, and I find the site fantastic, but deleting political based topics does seem rather strange. Some of us enjoy political debate!
> ...


Egg slightly on face! Until I just read the off topic guidelines, I was unaware political conversation was banned.

Mod - Please don't delete account #-o


----------



## Glynne (2 Feb 2015)

If you want to have a really robust exchange of views, just start a new post on sharpening. It doesn't even have to be controversial!


----------



## finneyb (2 Feb 2015)

With flip-flopping like that - 45 mins between going for ever to returning - you should be a b..... politician, but not on this forum. 

Brian


----------



## Jacob (2 Feb 2015)

Glad you are still aboard fb!
That heavy weather idea is good I'm all for it.
We could have robust discussions and just have a mod delete anything too abusive.
I think we need more political debate - perhaps even more so on a non political forum for the general public such as this one.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Feb 2015)

I must admit I don't see the fuss - if a thread worries you that much don't read it. As someone pointed out - the best possible outcome if you argue with an unknown silly person on line is that you win an argument with an unknown silly person on line.


----------



## NickWelford (2 Feb 2015)

I' m all for debate, political or otherwise. Life can get a bit insular and boring if all you ever talk about is woodwork related. The general forum should be just that - general. Like being in the pub. Of course, offensive posts should be removed, but only really offensive or illegal, not just because you don't like what is said. There's nothing wrong with offending people's sensibilities. Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Feb 2015)

Political discussions on here can only lead to one thing. Fall outs between members who otherwise would get along fine. It's a woodworking forum. I'm pretty certain there are political forums out there...................unless you want to argue with someone in particular on here?

Religion and Politics best avoided for the long term harmony I reckon. there's PLENTY of alternative topics to woodworking.

No............this isn't the right room for an argument.


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

I am always getting posts removed or getting banned I don’t throw my toys out of the pram its only a forum


----------



## bugbear (2 Feb 2015)

Grayorm":1jm68pvi said:


> Political discussions on here can only lead to one thing. Fall outs between members who otherwise would get along fine. It's a woodworking forum. I'm pretty certain there are political forums out there...................unless you want to argue with someone in particular on here?
> 
> Religion and Politics best avoided for the long term harmony I reckon. there's PLENTY of alternative topics to woodworking.
> 
> No............this isn't the right room for an argument.



Agreed in all regards.

BugBear


----------



## doorframe (2 Feb 2015)

bugbear":3g0ym4tx said:


> Grayorm":3g0ym4tx said:
> 
> 
> > Political discussions on here can only lead to one thing. Fall outs between members who otherwise would get along fine. It's a woodworking forum. I'm pretty certain there are political forums out there...................unless you want to argue with someone in particular on here?
> ...



Disagreed in all regards.

With the election coming up and the prize up for grabs there couldn't be a better time for political debate. It is a General Chat section.

Anyway, it'd be far more interesting than "Any recommendations for a new torch?"


----------



## Ring (2 Feb 2015)

Good on you for staying


----------



## artie (2 Feb 2015)

flanajb":3s3734x2 said:


> Egg slightly on face! Until I just read the off topic guidelines, I was unaware political conversation was banned.
> 
> Mod - Please don't delete account #-o



Takes a good man to do that.


----------



## Noel (2 Feb 2015)

99.00% of threads are left intact here. Most members have the common sense and decency to discuss or argue a topic with no interference from us lot. Unfortunately there is always one living brain donor who spoils things for the rest by posting something provocative or simply stirring. 

Speaking of torches : ) would thoroughly recommend one of these as a work light and handy for handheld too:
http://www.eterna-lighting.co.uk/produc ... t=LEDRCF10
'Bout £20 from local lecky wholesaler. Bright and charge lasts ages.


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Feb 2015)

Noel":1mxltbxa said:


> 99.00% of threads are left intact here. Most members have the common sense and decency to discuss or argue a topic with no interference from us lot. Unfortunately there is always one living brain donor who spoils things for the rest by posting something provocative or simply stirring.



Rather uncalled for. 

And it's 99.62%.


----------



## Noel (2 Feb 2015)

monkeybiter":3324g5b2 said:


> Noel":3324g5b2 said:
> 
> 
> > 99.00% of threads are left intact here. Most members have the common sense and decency to discuss or argue a topic with no interference from us lot. Unfortunately there is always one living brain donor who spoils things for the rest by posting something provocative or simply stirring.
> ...



Why is that then?


----------



## Jacob (2 Feb 2015)

Grayorm":1g9i2vkp said:


> Political discussions on here can only lead to one thing. Fall outs between members who otherwise would get along fine. It's a woodworking forum. I'm pretty certain there are political forums out there.....


Well there are but I'm less interested in the views of enthusiasts and more interested in the views of man-in-the-street (or woodwork group).


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

it looks like you are saying flanajb is a" living brain donor"


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Feb 2015)

wizard":hl4m1naz said:


> it looks like you are saying flanajb is a" living brain donor"



Correct. See rule 2.


----------



## Noel (2 Feb 2015)

monkeybiter":154kwua3 said:


> wizard":154kwua3 said:
> 
> 
> > it looks like you are saying flanajb is a" living brain donor"
> ...



Nope, sorry FJB if it looked that way. Somebody else entirely.


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

Noel":pxa0ihy5 said:


> monkeybiter":pxa0ihy5 said:
> 
> 
> > wizard":pxa0ihy5 said:
> ...


not me again :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Feb 2015)

Probably. =D>


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

phil.p":wet83ni3 said:


> Probably. =D>


they only pick on me because I am black :wink:


----------



## n0legs (2 Feb 2015)

Well when I first heard flanajb was going in for a sex change I was surprised :shock: 
But I said "good on him", after all it's a big step and there ain't much you can do to come back from it =D> 
He's been a valued member here and I say who are we to judge ? We can't and that's that [-( 
The decision is his and only his alone, all we can do is support him in his choices.
So who's with me ? 
Come guys and gals lets rally around and get behind this friend of ours.
So go on fella, more power to ya elbow, good luck and all that :wink:


----------



## Baldhead (2 Feb 2015)

How's about we all read the global forum rules :lol: 

Baldhead


----------



## DiscoStu (2 Feb 2015)

I am Chairman of the Discovery 3 and 4 owners club and we have a forum. We have our "tow bar" section. The idea is that it's like going to a bar where you can discuss anything you like and we currently have a big debate going about the existence of God (following on from Stephen Frys recent interview). People can have a difference of opinion and there is no issue with it. 

Personally I don't have an issue with the forum allowing debate of this nature. Too much moderation can cause a lot of resentment. 

How do the forum handle political subjects when they affect the woodworking? Say postage changing or new electrical regulations etc etc. Politics affects all of us on a daily basis so preventing discussion could be quite limiting. 

Anyway that only my view and if politics are banned then so be it.


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

just had a look at them, not easy to find! maybe the mods should read them as well :wink:


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Feb 2015)

Personally I don't mind people discussing politics here although I can see that it might provoke some heated debate. 

Here's a possible solution. Perhaps it might be better if people who want to discuss politics join a political discussion forum BUT make sure you don't get banned for bringing up any woodworking topics there. And as for metalwork,well then you would really be asking for trouble.

Oh well, all in a day's stirring.


K


----------



## Jacob (2 Feb 2015)

Noel":33d7kbbs said:


> Unfortunately there is always one living brain donor who spoils things for the rest by posting something provocative or simply stirring.
> .......


I am Spartacus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCmyiljKo0

cheers

Sparty


----------



## RogerP (2 Feb 2015)

doorframe":1lvyeh40 said:


> bugbear":1lvyeh40 said:
> 
> 
> > Grayorm":1lvyeh40 said:
> ...



Disagree. Politics is utterly boring, boring, boring! 

A torch is far more use than a politician.


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2015)

DiscoStu":1uds47rc said:


> ....snip...How do the forum handle political subjects when they affect the woodworking? Say postage changing or new electrical regulations etc etc. Politics affects all of us on a daily basis so preventing discussion could be quite limiting.
> .





> (6a.) Politics.
> .....snip....... We do however understand that politics effects everyday life which is why some topics may be allowed depending on the circumstances.



However if certain individuals continue to make deliberatively provocative statements without any constructive reasoning in any such threads, as they were doing in the removed thread whilst it was being monitored, presumably because they think it amusing, just as they persistently did in threads with a religious or ethnic content then there is a risk of a total ban being imposed.


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

Ok got it, just been reading the rules. As I see it if someone makes a post that may be against forum rules or a stupid post do not reply to it or have a laugh by making pointless comments about it, simples.


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Feb 2015)

Seems that discussing politics isn`t always banned :? 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/everyone-vote-in-scitland-independance-t83372.html


----------



## wizard (2 Feb 2015)

Silverbirch":1f3ltwmj said:


> Seems that discussing politics isn`t always banned :?
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/everyone-vote-in-scitland-independance-t83372.html


just press the report button simples


----------



## lurker (2 Feb 2015)

All this talk about torches is all very well but how do you keep them sharp?


----------



## Doug B (2 Feb 2015)

lurker":2t9nl7ky said:


> All this talk about torches is all very well but how do you keep them sharp?



Free hand obviously :?


----------



## RogerP (2 Feb 2015)

lurker":4fu2mpqi said:


> All this talk about torches is all very well but how do you keep them sharp?


On the best you can sharpen the focus with a twist but, of course, if you want ultimate sharpness - get a laser.


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2015)

Doug B":3bs811fd said:


> lurker":3bs811fd said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about torches is all very well but how do you keep them sharp?
> ...


But you must Focus else you get divergence, and a none flat beam.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Feb 2015)

I've been in hospital most of the day with the Missus so missed all this. I'll just add ten-penneth which is this:

A very well known and slightly secret society (society with secrets to be strict about it) has a policy of no religion or politics being discussed at their gatherings. The reason is simple, both topics cause disharmony and argument. This is universally true. Because experienced adults know this, they implement similar policies in environments like this. Lest we forget, this is a wood working forum. The rules reflect (I believe) a reasonable balance between a total ban on political discussion and a modicum of allowable discourse because as someone pointed out, its sometimes relevant and maybe not so contentious. And of course it wont always be moderated with 100% congruity because guess what...moderators are also people...just like everyone else.

What really irks me isn't the actual sensible political points being made, its the pathetic little childish snipes that get thrown in by apparently grown men to deliberately inflame. I have to say, I just don't get that. It just reminds me of the thick kids in school that sat at the back of the class disrupting lessons because it was the only way they could get attention. I mean grow up for goodness sake.


----------



## doctor Bob (2 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":3u52f9pk said:


> because guess what...moderators are also people...just like everyone else.



NO, don't believe the machines........ they are Mod bots.......... if you ever meet one Never look them in the eye, they will melt your brain and turn you into a mumbling fool........... poor old Jacob got caught with a full on brain lock :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugbear (3 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2uvxbstc said:


> I've been in hospital most of the day with the Missus...



Best wishes on that.

BugBear


----------



## SammyQ (3 Feb 2015)

I'm with R.O.Bob. At times, when I go home from sparring with and subduing class 12V (so that the others can learn) I find their loud bias, entrenched attitudes and general loutishness mirrored here. Act your age, not your shoe size.

Sam

PS What Paul (BB) said.


----------



## Alexam (3 Feb 2015)

Glad you are staying. We should all stick together and enjoy the forum, but I have to agree that certain subjects should be left out and stick to woodworking matters, which are wide and varied.


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2015)

SammyQ":13vh0iw9 said:


> I'm with R.O.Bob. At times, when I go home from sparring with and subduing class 12V (so that the others can learn) I find their loud bias, entrenched attitudes and general loutishness mirrored here. Act your age, not your shoe size.
> 
> Sam
> 
> PS What Paul (BB) said.


There wasn't any loutishness in the thread at issue other than a few feeble wisecracks. It was an interesting discussion.
What worries me is the blanket ban on political chat which I seem to encounter everywhere, not just here. I think it's become a chronic weakness in the democratic process - particularly as people do seem to want talk about stuff. 
Attitudes might not be so biassed or entrenched if people were able to act their age and kick ideas about a bit more.

But I don't run a chat group and I'm sure running one can be a PITA very often.


----------



## Jim22 (3 Feb 2015)

Can we all agree there is room for both torches and politics on this site... :wink:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

bugbear":3ms4pr4u said:


> Random Orbital Bob":3ms4pr4u said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in hospital most of the day with the Missus...
> ...



Thanks BB...that's kind of you.


----------



## SammyQ (3 Feb 2015)

Jacob, I'd be the first one to say I've never experienced loutishness from you. Robust opinions, steadfastly defended, almost to the point of Luddism, yes; poor behaviour in commenting on others personally, no. And no again, there wasn't any overt loutishness in this thread, but...

I have equally read some cringeworthy virtual graffiti here, some mercifully put down by mods, others scraping through with a veneer of addressing a woodworking issue. 

Bob's right. We are all different, have different beliefs, mottos, preferences. To state and then defend one is fine. To haze, deride or"snipe" in an unconstructed, divisive and inflammatory fashion is beneath my dignity to engage with.

Sam


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

I think part of the problem with this is that this forum is so successful in that it has a long and loyal following that its become more than just about wood. Its almost a virtual "pub" to many and it's in that place that they want to vent their spleens on whatever is eating them at the time.
Basically, its grown beyond it's original scope and on occasion has a bit of an identity crisis. Politics and religion are both areas of discourse which require a belief system to be "sold" in order to persuade since often there is no evidential information in the same way as there is with more scientific stuff. Of course there are stats and published data with politics so there is more information but you know what I mean. 

I think fundamentally, conversation about wood is much more about a combination of physics and art whereas conversation about politics and religion are a universe apart and they just don't "gel" well in the same space


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

And in fact....now I'm thinking about it I would go further and say precisely what it is about politics and religion discussion that I personally don't like.

It's always a sales pitch! Precisely because the writer is always having to sell a belief system, the mode of discussion is always preaching. It is essentially a rhetorical mode of discourse. I find that language tiresome, often rather insulting to my intelligence or patronising and I come here (and go in the shed) largely to _get away _from that. Its on the radio, the tele and in the papers everywhere you turn. I only have to move 3 feet in any direction to get a gut full of it....so I guess I resent it "polluting" this place that in my mind is a sort of nirvana of craft and skilled endeavour. It sort of has no place here I guess is what I'm saying. Of course it's relevant in day to day life, just not here.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2015)

So surely it boils down to not reading threads that don't interest you? No one forces us to read anything. (Obviously as a mod you might have to - but that's your choice). There are threads here that don't interest me a jot - I don't read them.


----------



## bugbear (3 Feb 2015)

phil.p":1v6s043c said:


> So surely it boils down to not reading threads that don't interest you? No one forces us to read anything. (Obviously as a mod you might have to - but that's your choice). There are threads here that don't interest me a jot - I don't read them.



If two (or more...) people start to hate (etc) each other because of deep political or religious disagreements on a thread I haven't read, the hatred does rather tend to spill over to any other discussion the two (or more...) people are involved in.

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2015)

Point taken. No names, no pack drill.


----------



## lanemaux (3 Feb 2015)

I have always tried not to be insulting or overly zealous in my posts , as this way lies contention, an unnessesary element. However , I am also very strongly in favour of freedom of speech. These are not mutually exclusive if one more philosophical component is added. I believe that for offence to be given , it must also be accepted. I simply refuse to be offended. This has never come up on this forum for me. But stop in on an anime forum to see the untethered and borderline phsycotic arguments that form over inconsequential differences of opinion. I find this forum the most civilised of enviroments. And for that I am always thankful. So to all the moderators and contributers, thanks.


----------



## John15 (3 Feb 2015)

I think that if the rules were relaxed then it could be open house for insults and rudeness etc, and as a result the forum could lose a number of its members.

John


----------



## bamboo (3 Feb 2015)

I am new on here, and just had all my posts removed, asked two moderators why and still no reply 
But I am still here (hammer)


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Feb 2015)

lanemaux":3374c6k0 said:


> I believe that for offence to be given , it must also be accepted. I simply refuse to be offended.



Couldn't agree more, as I once said on here 'sometimes offence is in the ear of the beholder'. A seemingly increasing amount of upset in the real world is because, IMHO, too many people don't subscribe to the 'sticks and stones' rhyme we all knew as kids, and the right to not be offended has appeared. Metaphorical skins are becoming thinner, and it becomes easier to say nothing than risk being told you are being offensive. The creation of new ways to offend/be offended just perpetuates old schisms and prejudices, ignoring intent in favour of assumption.

This is all a bit serious :shock:


----------



## wellywood (3 Feb 2015)

monkeybiter":1qms96su said:


> lanemaux":1qms96su said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that for offence to be given , it must also be accepted. I simply refuse to be offended.
> ...



Wasn't it Voltaire who said something like ' I may not agree with your opinions, but I'll defend to the death your right to hold them.' (Inaccurate paraphrase and maybe wrongly ascribed, but you get the drift.)
Maybe we should now add, 'Just so long as you don't voice them out loud.'


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2015)

Interesting thread. :roll: 
What's interesting is that so many people are so anxious, and potentially angry, about hearing views expressed with which they don't agree.
It's not just here it's everywhere.
All the more reason to get it all out in the open!

In our village we have various groups (books, music, heavy drinking, cycling, knitting etc) who meet and talk, but politics is more or less banned here too. I'm thinking of starting a "discussion group" to stir them up about these unspeakable things.
I'll let you know how I get on (if I live to tell the tale).


----------



## KevM (3 Feb 2015)

wellywood":imc94afq said:


> monkeybiter":imc94afq said:
> 
> 
> > lanemaux":imc94afq said:
> ...



Apparently it was his biographer, Evelyn Beatrice Hall who wrote: 


EB Hall on Wikipedia":imc94afq said:



> In her biography on Voltaire, Hall wrote the phrase: "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it" (which is often misattributed to Voltaire himself) as an illustration of Voltaire's beliefs


Learned this courtesy of the BBC R4's Now show in the wake of the Charlie Hebdo murders.

Apparently Voltaire himself was a complete prick when it came to his trenchant views on sharpening techniques...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2015)

Yup. Dr. Pangloss himself said "all is for the best in this best of all possible worlds" upon first seeing a rounded bevel.


----------



## wellywood (3 Feb 2015)

KevM":3fcxeohj said:


> Apparently Voltaire himself was a complete prick when it came to his trenchant views on sharpening techniques...



Now you're dragging this thread into the realms of _real_ controversy :shock: 
Mods! Mods! Where are you Mods!?


----------



## Mark A (3 Feb 2015)

KevM":3a4b0zfg said:


> Apparently Voltaire himself was a complete prick when it came to his trenchant views on sharpening techniques...



You got me! #-o


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

wellywood":3f6a2z9n said:


> KevM":3f6a2z9n said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Voltaire himself was a complete prick when it came to his trenchant views on sharpening techniques...
> ...



You wanted "open" discussion....have at it......ee ar Jacob, now's yer chance.....how evil are the capitalists again? What about the rent scandal of buy to let landlords? Those taxes for the rich...far too low eh, they've got the money....bloody well pay I say. On the other hand......feckless work shy scum....if they cant afford their own home, its their fault the lazy gits.....why should an entrepreneur have to fork out more in tax? Bloated state? more money to the NHS.....millions wasted on "consultants".......expertise from "industry" will fix NHS inefficiencies......Elitist cronies privatising the juicy bits of the NHS.......waiting times for hip replacement up to 9 months in regular NHS trusts?

Which is it? Left? Right? Should we give Farage a whirl, after all those Jonny Foreigners are stealing all our jobs aren't they? Or are we just too lazy to drive buses any more.....I'm never sure which it is.

Or....maybe we could see a WIP of Wallace restoring a hunk of metal from a rusted heap to a gleaming bit of British glory. Or one of Chas's brilliantly illustrated segmented bowl procedures, or Alexam reviewing an after market bandsaw guide innovation.......I know which I'd prefer


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

bamboo":1eeb2keu said:


> I am new on here, and just had all my posts removed, asked two moderators why and still no reply
> But I am still here (hammer)



The mods were of the view not to embarrass you in public but since you ask...here's why:

You made circa 20 posts in about 5 minutes of utter rubbish to get your post count past the 20 mark with the clear intention of using the for sale section.


----------



## n0legs (3 Feb 2015)

"Wouldn't you prefer a nice game of chess ?"
Who said it, which film ??
Don't use google or other searches, if you know the answer post it within 3 mins of this one.


----------



## doctor Bob (3 Feb 2015)

Jacob":3t7wy4c2 said:


> . I'm thinking of starting a "discussion group" to stir them up about these unspeakable things.
> I'll let you know how I get on (if I live to tell the tale).



Just for your information, a discussion is about presenting ideas and mulling them over with the group, with the possibility of finding a meeting point. A discussion is not deciding to go against all majority views, for the sake of it to create an argument, just to be "controversial" (this is called being a pineapple).


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2yhjzzci said:


> wellywood":2yhjzzci said:
> 
> 
> > KevM":2yhjzzci said:
> ...


You forgot single mothers on benefits. Used to enemy of the state number one but I think they've been demoted. 
Then it was 385,000 Romanians - we haven't seen any around here I was looking forwards to having them as neighbours


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2015)

doctor Bob":13wk1w88 said:


> .... A discussion is not deciding to go against all majority views, ...


Going against the majority view is often a very good starting point. Even better if it actually _is_ your point of view.

Very odd this - flanajb kicked off a harmless political chat (nobody fell out or was out of order) and now everybody is running around like chickens after the fox has walked past! :shock: What is it you are all actually afraid of?
There's an election coming up soon - are you all going into hiding until it goes away?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2015)

no but I wish you would


----------



## Cheshirechappie (3 Feb 2015)

Jacob":zpfb1c81 said:


> There's an election coming up soon - are you all going into hiding until it goes away?



Yes. I'm sick to the back teeth of it all already. It's not that it isn't important, it's just the tone of political debate in most of the media these days; mostly it's politicians engaging in cheap point-scoring off one another, egged on by broadcasters and 'commentators' who just want to fill air-time. I don't mind sensible discussion of matters that affect us all, but that is a very rare thing indeed in political discourse these days. 

Thus, to find a politics-free zone is, frankly, rather refreshing.


----------



## nanscombe (3 Feb 2015)

n0legs":34wpaze5 said:


> "Wouldn't you prefer a nice game of chess ?"
> Who said it, which film ??
> Don't use google or other searches, if you know the answer post it within 3 mins of this one.



A bit late but ... The computer from the film War games?


Nope, let have a nice game of Thermonuclear war instead. :shock:


----------



## bamboo (3 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2na4ai6g said:


> bamboo":2na4ai6g said:
> 
> 
> > I am new on here, and just had all my posts removed, asked two moderators why and still no reply
> ...



Thank you for the reply
Good night everybody


----------



## n0legs (3 Feb 2015)

nanscombe":2otockdq said:


> n0legs":2otockdq said:
> 
> 
> > "Wouldn't you prefer a nice game of chess ?"
> ...




Correct =D> 
You win absolutely nothing, but thank you for your participation.







Ok here's another one.
The same 3 minute response time and no searches.

"Whenever he says ""anything"" you say ""Right,"" Brett, you know that ?"

Good luck everybody, you gotta' be in it to win it.


----------



## bugbear (4 Feb 2015)

Jacob":3qjgqpip said:


> Going against the majority view is often a very good starting point. Even better if it actually _is_ your point of view.



That explains a lot.

BugBear


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Feb 2015)

Yes...... Let's argue about this for quite a while shall we. That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jacob (4 Feb 2015)

Cheshirechappie":w9ca9dp4 said:


> Jacob":w9ca9dp4 said:
> 
> 
> > There's an election coming up soon - are you all going into hiding until it goes away?
> ...


Which is my point really - "they" have effectively shut "us" up. So much so that a discussion _about having a discussion!!_ generates anxiety all round. 
Oh well, we are 30 years on from 1984; it was predicted by Orwell, in general if not in detail.


----------



## woodpig (4 Feb 2015)

Are we done now?


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Feb 2015)

Cheshirechappie":2y68gowk said:


> Yes. I'm sick to the back teeth of it all already. It's not that it isn't important, it's just the tone of political debate in most of the media these days; mostly it's politicians engaging in cheap point-scoring off one another, egged on by broadcasters and 'commentators' who just want to fill air-time. I don't mind sensible discussion of matters that affect us all, but that is a very rare thing indeed in political discourse these days.......



+1

Politics is not worthy of discussion. ALL politicians are greedy self interested narcissists. To argue on behalf of one or the other would bring me down to their level, and I won't be going there. I've not voted for 25 years because no matter what they say, none of them produce. They HAVE to promise things that they can't provide in order to get votes, once they're in they do as they please at our expense.. 

They're all liars and when they get caught red handed (allowances scandal), it's all brushed under the carpet instead of half of the House of Commons being charged with fraud. I'm sure that's only one of many dodges they are guilty of. Democracy doesn't work for me, quite simply because it's organised and run by human beings, who can't help themselves from taking whatever they can when opportunity arises.

What we need is a friendly dictator. :mrgreen: 
Rant over.


----------



## Jacob (4 Feb 2015)

Grayorm":2f7damat said:


> Cheshirechappie":2f7damat said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I'm sick to the back teeth of it all already. It's not that it isn't important, it's just the tone of political debate in most of the media these days; mostly it's politicians engaging in cheap point-scoring off one another, egged on by broadcasters and 'commentators' who just want to fill air-time. I don't mind sensible discussion of matters that affect us all, but that is a very rare thing indeed in political discourse these days.......
> ...


There you go then, proves my point. "They" have persuaded you that you have no power or influence and shouldn't even bother to vote.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Feb 2015)

Jacob":3pvuu735 said:


> "they" have effectively shut "us" up.



Not you apparently Jacob! (There's a shock)


----------



## Max Power (4 Feb 2015)

Democracy is two wolves and a sheep deciding what to have for lunch


----------



## John15 (4 Feb 2015)

I can beat you Grayorm - I've not voted in National or local elections since the seventies. My opinion is if you are a 'middle road' citizen like me it doesn't matter much who gets in, but if you are on the extreme edges like the very rich or those on welfare I can see it might.

John


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Feb 2015)

Jacob":3pjpuhhm said:


> Grayorm":3pjpuhhm said:
> 
> 
> > Cheshirechappie":3pjpuhhm said:
> ...



100% correct Jacob.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Feb 2015)

What was that lyric in one of Sting's songs: " they're all like game show hosts to me"


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":1ryqo1u3 said:


> What was that lyric in one of Sting's songs: " they're all like game show hosts to me"



Not heard it but excellent description!


----------



## xy mosian (4 Feb 2015)

n0legs":pe5dpywh said:


> Ok here's another one.
> The same 3 minute response time and no searches.
> 
> "Whenever he says ""anything"" you say ""Right,"" Brett, you know that ?"
> ...



Ok! very late. Was it from 2001: A Space Odyssey?

xy


----------



## n0legs (4 Feb 2015)

xy mosian":1j227y4b said:


> Ok! very late. Was it from 2001: A Space Odyssey?
> 
> xy



Good try and thank you for playing.
Sorry to say that's incorrect, it is a sci-fi movie though.
Try again.


----------



## Chip shop (4 Feb 2015)

n0legs":2qa43ki2 said:


> xy mosian":2qa43ki2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok! very late. Was it from 2001: A Space Odyssey?
> ...



Alien?


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Feb 2015)

There doesnt seem to be much, or should I say any support for politicians on this woodworking forum, am I to assume there are no forum members that have a seat in the commons for their day job.  

I've just built a large orangery and house load of windows for an MP, who has been great to deal with, so I dont feel too negative about politicians at the moment!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Feb 2015)

I was taught before I first voted that if I didn't vote I should keep out of political discussions. Seems a fair one to me. I've only missed one in 43yrs - a local election where I'd moved house and they took me off one register and not put me on the next.


----------



## lanemaux (4 Feb 2015)

Grayorm , mi amigo. perhaps a shift in perception will help. When I have trouble deciding what to vote_for_ I look for what to vote _against_. And that makes voting easier, more fun and effective as well. (Not my original idea , but from Hienlien's "Time Enough for Love" , subsection notebook of Lazarus Long). For some really fun political theories see same authors "Moon is a Harsh Mistress" where the old seditionist really vents. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Feb 2015)

I can't ever remember voting for anyone, always against someone else.


----------



## doorframe (4 Feb 2015)

Ok, so what film is this line from...

*"Have you ever talked to a corpse? It's boring!"*

Probably quite apt when discussing brain dead politicians!

AND NO GOOGLING THE ANSWER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chip shop (4 Feb 2015)

doorframe":1u4dof9o said:


> Ok, so what film is this line from...
> 
> *"Have you ever talked to a corpse? It's boring!"*
> 
> ...



Ahh, Jenny Agutter - that's more like it.


----------



## doorframe (4 Feb 2015)

Hmmm. Jenny Agutter. Can't help emitting a deep and quiet growl whenever she graces the screen.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Feb 2015)

Why do you hate her that much?


----------



## Jacob (4 Feb 2015)

phil.p":2twft0qs said:


> I was taught before I first voted that if I didn't vote I should keep out of political discussions. Seems a fair one to me. I've only missed one in 43yrs - a local election where I'd moved house and they took me off one register and not put me on the next.


Same here more or less. Even a vote for a UKIP comedian is better then no vote at all.


----------



## doorframe (4 Feb 2015)

phil.p":tkbnzro8 said:


> Why do you hate her that much?



Oh yeah.....


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Feb 2015)

lanemaux":1u5fh1qi said:


> Grayorm , mi amigo. perhaps a shift in perception will help. When I have trouble deciding what to vote_for_ I look for what to vote _against_. And that makes voting easier, more fun and effective as well. (Not my original idea , but from Hienlien's "Time Enough for Love" , subsection notebook of Lazarus Long). For some really fun political theories see same authors "Moon is a Harsh Mistress" where the old seditionist really vents. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:




Sorry Lanemaux, I can't see the logic in that either unless it's a new road through your front room or a trigger happy lunatic you don't want in power. Even then you don't know what the guy who gets in will do....because they never do what they promise!!! Usually because they've promised to do what they can't to get you to vote for them. 

And what if you don't like the look of any of them, who do you vote against then?


----------



## artie (4 Feb 2015)

Seems to me that this thread is getting dangerously close to a political discussion.

So I will just pitch in, that it doesn't matter who you vote for, or who gets elected, they are not the people who make decisions they are just the well paid front men.


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Feb 2015)

artie":3i7lro0d said:


> Seems to me that this thread is getting dangerously close to a political discussion.
> 
> So I will just pitch in, that it doesn't matter who you vote for, or who gets elected, they are not the people who make decisions they are just the well paid front men.



It's not a political discussion, it's a discussion about a political discussion. (A politicians answer if ever there was one).


----------



## blackrodd (4 Feb 2015)

Any more about Jenny Argutter please?
Rodders


----------



## lanemaux (4 Feb 2015)

> Sorry Lanemaux, I can't see the logic in that either unless it's a new road through your front room or a trigger happy lunatic you don't want in power. Even then you don't know what the guy who gets in will do....because they never do what they promise!!! Usually because they've promised to do what they can't to get you to vote for them.
> 
> And what if you don't like the look of any of them, who do you vote against then?


 As to the first bit , yes , precisely. Hip check the looney politico or whatever objectionable drek he is *promising* into the snow bank of history. Politicos often won't follow through on positive promises, let's not assume the negative ones won't happen though. The excercizing of the franchise is of importance only if it is used. As to the second or "they are all spawn of ..." , some must be more nearly related to ... than others and with some research a few hints of the relationship may come to light. Then vote accordingly , whether it stings or not.


----------



## KevM (4 Feb 2015)

Mark A":l6oarvgx said:


> KevM":l6oarvgx said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Voltaire himself was a complete prick when it came to his trenchant views on sharpening techniques...
> ...



Sorry about that - Mwahahaha! :twisted:


----------



## n0legs (4 Feb 2015)

Chip shop":3ilu3tzg said:


> Alien?



Give that man a CCCCCCCCCigar, correct =D> 


Who's up to trying another one ??

"What the f*** is that ? Barbeques and ball games ?"

I put it to you dear member, from which movie does that line come ?
Don't phone it's just for fun


----------



## n0legs (4 Feb 2015)

blackrodd":1b35s7kt said:


> Any more about Jenny Argutter please?
> Rodders




Especially for you BR

" I'm sure you could find a hundred things wrong with me, Mr. ****** A thousand. But you wouldn't throw me out of your bed on a wet Saturday night I'm sure. That's men for you! Anything is better than nothing. "


Sir, name that film.
Go on I dare ya !!


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

hi new here, what on earth is all this rubbish about!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

you're going to fit in just fine round here...welcome to the forum


----------



## Chip shop (5 Feb 2015)

n0legs":1xh2lvho said:


> blackrodd":1xh2lvho said:
> 
> 
> > Any more about Jenny Argutter please?
> ...



Mr Devlin (sp?). The Eagle Has Landed.


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

stanley2":2f0onf8s said:


> hi new here, "what on earth is all this rubbish about!"



Hi Stan , good of you to join in =D> 

Can't place your quote though, got another clue ?


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Chip shop":wydhd9aj said:


> Mr Devlin (sp?). The Eagle Has Landed.



You're too good, once again spot on =D>


----------



## finneyb (5 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":3gjt9kmc said:


> And in fact....now I'm thinking about it I would go further and say precisely what it is about politics and religion discussion that I personally don't like.
> 
> It's always a sales pitch! Precisely because the writer is always having to sell a belief system, the mode of discussion is always preaching. It is essentially a rhetorical mode of discourse. I find that language tiresome, often rather insulting to my intelligence or patronising and I come here (and go in the shed) largely to _get away _from that. Its on the radio, the tele and in the papers everywhere you turn. I only have to move 3 feet in any direction to get a gut full of it....so I guess I resent it "polluting" this place that in my mind is a sort of nirvana of craft and skilled endeavour. It sort of has no place here I guess is what I'm saying. Of course it's relevant in day to day life, just not here.




I can fully support the comment above - when I think about it this is why I instinctively used to turn off the Party Political broadcasts - when we had TV. 

Brian


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

stanley2":7h7slpsp said:


> hi new here, what on earth is all this rubbish about!



Which particular rubbish?


----------



## doorframe (5 Feb 2015)

Graham Orm":3iae39kq said:


> stanley2":3iae39kq said:
> 
> 
> > hi new here, what on earth is all this rubbish about!
> ...




Yup, he's lost me too.


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

Didn't stay long did he?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

these guys are just trying to get their post count past the 20 mark so they can assault the for sale forum and avoid paying ebay seller fees. They use all sorts of trickery...spoofing their ip addresses so previously banned ones can slip through etc. They're taking the micky out of the membership and the mods, contributing nothing whatsoever. Then they get all "indignant" protesting their innocence and usually resign in a grand "sulking" gesture. If only they could see our bothered faces!


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

well this is a rubbish forum if this is the way you get treated just what you would expect from woodworkers as thick as to short planks, why the pineapple would i like to help the likes of you, and NO i do not want to sell on this or any forum

Modedit: That would be "two" short planks.....capital I for personal pronoun....no need for caps on the no and "other" before forum.


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

just forgot to say good buy twits

Modedit: that'll be "bye" then....


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

forgot to say you are a bunch of W.A.N.K.E.R.S

Modedit: apparently your vocabulary runs to more than one swear word. I'm shocked!


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

and axminster tools are S.H.I.T


----------



## stanley2 (5 Feb 2015)

there i feel better now


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

missing you already!!


----------



## Stu_2 (5 Feb 2015)

stanley2":2i1vwdys said:


> well this is a rubbish forum if this is the way you get treated just what you would expect from woodworkers as thick as to short planks, why the pineapple would i like to help the likes of you, and NO i do not want to sell on this or any forum



Some of us are right miserable bustards, too, so do feel free to pineapple off. Go on, off you pineapple...


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

I feel abused.................Sorry, I have a cold....amused


----------



## doorframe (5 Feb 2015)

He does have a point regarding Axy tools though. :wink: :lol:


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

stanley2":1md23six said:


> forgot to say you are a bunch of W.A.N.K.E.R.S




Gutted !! Only been here 5 minutes and he already knows me  :lol: 






















Well if we're going to resort to profanity 

F*** O** you boring B******, you wouldn't have brought anything of any use here anyway. You F****** bogged eyed T*** :twisted: :lol: 


Edit-
I apologise to members offended by my out burst of foul vocabulary. 
Pulled the tigers tail he has. 
C***


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Where was I ?? :roll: 

Yes here we are.

New quote, who's playing ?

" I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream; that's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight razor... and surviving."


----------



## doorframe (5 Feb 2015)

n0legs":ol3egidy said:


> " I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream; that's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight razor... and surviving."



Had to Google that. Would never have got it!


----------



## Chip shop (5 Feb 2015)

n0legs":dpo682nb said:


> Where was I ?? :roll:
> 
> Yes here we are.
> 
> ...



Gah, got me beat. I had to Google it. Minus a million Internets to me.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

doorframe":2f28x622 said:


> He does have a point regarding Axy tools though. :wink: :lol:



But why is he telling us??


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

I guess he just saw the advert in the top banner.....LOL and we're the thick ones apparently....you couldn't make it up could you


----------



## KevM (5 Feb 2015)

n0legs":1iym5qlc said:


> Where was I ?? :roll:
> 
> Yes here we are.
> 
> ...



Apocalypse Now? - spoken by Colonel Curtz??? (the Marlon Brando character)

If I'm right, my line is:

"Suspicion breeds confidence. Be safe be suspicious." - I'm not sure it was spoken, or just written.


----------



## No skills (5 Feb 2015)

I would like to thank everyone for this superb thread. Especially Stanley.

8)


----------



## CHJ (5 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":27fokv4a said:


> ........LOL and we're the thick ones apparently....


Doesn't take a *Wizard* to tell us that.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

so sharp he'll cut himself one day :wink:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

I tell you what members....you have a dam fine moderating team on this forum (I don't mean me). You have no idea of the sheer depth of their skill, experience and cunning. I really hope you appreciate them.


----------



## Jacob (5 Feb 2015)

No skills":3vk3fh1x said:


> I would like to thank everyone for this superb thread. Especially Stanley.
> 
> 8)


Who is Stanley? Is this the chap?


----------



## blackrodd (5 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2zkvbjwg said:


> I tell you what members....you have a dam fine moderating team on this forum (I don't mean me). You have no idea of the sheer depth of their skill, experience and cunning. I really hope you appreciate them.



I do! I do!...................................
Is Jenny Argutter coming back?
Rodders


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

Jacob":233fjur7 said:


> No skills":233fjur7 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank everyone for this superb thread. Especially Stanley.
> ...



I don't know but he _*conjures*_ up all sorts of possibilities doesn't he


----------



## Chip shop (5 Feb 2015)

blackrodd":1ct55yp5 said:


> Random Orbital Bob":1ct55yp5 said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you what members....you have a dam fine moderating team on this forum (I don't mean me). You have no idea of the sheer depth of their skill, experience and cunning. I really hope you appreciate them.
> ...



OK, OK. Try this:

"I'll feel more alive in the garden"


----------



## Chip shop (5 Feb 2015)

n0legs":3uez3ns4 said:


> Chip shop":3uez3ns4 said:
> 
> 
> > Alien?
> ...



Neil McCauley (Bob De Niro) in Heat.


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

KevM":5k86n9os said:


> Apocalypse Now? - spoken by Colonel Curtz??? (the Marlon Brando character)
> 
> If I'm right, my line is:
> 
> "Suspicion breeds confidence. Be safe be suspicious." - I'm not sure it was spoken, or just written.




Bang on !! =D>


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Chip shop":j9hyarn6 said:


> Neil McCauley (Bob De Niro) in Heat.




Excellent =D>


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Chip shop":jba9cjgq said:


> I do! I do!...................................
> Is Jenny Argutter coming back?
> Rodders



OK, OK. Try this:

"I'll feel more alive in the garden"

[/quote]

Gotta' leave this for BR, seeing as she's his favourite :-$ :lol:


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Ha! Ha! Try this one.
Two characters 

" So, I heard you turned 80 today."
" Is that what you heard?"
" Yeah. Man, that's really old"
" You should meet my father."
" Your father's still alive?"
" No, but you should meet him."

:lol:


----------



## Baldhead (5 Feb 2015)

Jacob":31kgc4ow said:


> No skills":31kgc4ow said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank everyone for this superb thread. Especially Stanley.
> ...


Well, here's another fine mess you got us into. :lol: 

Baldhead


----------



## Chip shop (5 Feb 2015)

Not too sure, but I'd guess Golden pond?

In the mean time (& a possible paraphrase)...

" Hey. I got a question. How are you planning to get back down that hill?"


----------



## Kalimna (5 Feb 2015)

Seeing as this thread seems to have a split personality, try this line out :

"You sunk my battle-sheep" (apologies for poor phonetic spelling...)

Adam S

P.s No idea re:getting down a hill


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2r30h6mt said:


> I tell you what members....you have a dam fine moderating team on this forum (I don't mean me). You have no idea of the sheer depth of their skill, experience and cunning. I really hope you appreciate them.



Most definitely!


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

"Enjoy your egg whites" from?????


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2015)

As this thread now seems to be a free for all, I'd like to point out that my birthday is just over a year away.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Feb 2015)

Happy birthday for nearly a year Graham


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Graham Orm":jq2xjm6p said:


> As this thread now seems to be a free for all, I'd like to point out that my birthday is just over a year away.



Hey Graham ! Have a great day  

Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Chip shop":2buaibm4 said:


> Not too sure, but I'd guess Golden pond?
> 
> In the mean time (& a possible paraphrase)...
> 
> " Hey. I got a question. How are you planning to get back down that hill?"



Correct =D> 

No idea whatsoever #-o


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2015)

Kalimna":1n9jqewq said:


> Seeing as this thread seems to have a split personality, try this line out :
> 
> "You sunk my battle-sheep" (apologies for poor phonetic spelling...)
> 
> ...



Bill and Ted ??


----------



## Owl (6 Feb 2015)

Just attempting to clear this muddy water some landlubbers are wallowing in.

If this is a woodworking forum and politics is taboo, why is there a section for GENERAL METALWORKING ?


----------



## Kalimna (6 Feb 2015)

Nolegs - not too tricky was it???

How about "This is my wife, she's the lemon" A damn good film...


Adam s


----------



## NickWelford (6 Feb 2015)

Hey Graham - you might not last that long........


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Feb 2015)

n0legs":ll5r559l said:


> Graham Orm":ll5r559l said:
> 
> 
> > As this thread now seems to be a free for all, I'd like to point out that my birthday is just over a year away.
> ...




Thank you and yes well done. Just watched all the first 3.


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Feb 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":h3sqylvr said:


> Happy birthday for nearly a year Graham



Thanks Bob, it's just over a year actually, a year and 3 weeks the wife tells me.


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Feb 2015)

NickWelford":3q6up4rb said:


> Hey Graham - you might not last that long........



Thanks for the thoughts Nick. The way I'm feeling I might not....Flu!


----------



## NickWelford (6 Feb 2015)

My birthday is also a year and three weeks away......


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Feb 2015)

NickWelford":po5518v5 said:


> My birthday is also a year and three weeks away......


 27th.....maybe less than 3 weeks.


----------



## NickWelford (6 Feb 2015)

26th. 1952 vintage


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Feb 2015)

NickWelford":1dqvblfv said:


> 26th. 1952 vintage



1959 me Nick 'old' boy :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Feb 2015)

Anyone born 11/4/54? The most boring day in history - nothing of any importance happened anywhere in the world.


----------



## doorframe (6 Feb 2015)

n0legs":1c39qdz7 said:


> Hey Graham ! Have a great day
> 
> Bourne Ultimatum.




Does that mean "Happy Birthday" in Latin?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Feb 2015)

Last birthhday?


----------



## lurker (6 Feb 2015)

Talking about politics: my MP is that lass who took over from Cove, I'm pretty sure she is younger than Jenny Agguter. When she comes around canvassing I intend to challenge her about which sharpening techniques she uses.


----------



## n0legs (6 Feb 2015)

Kalimna":2kxkpqwm said:


> Nolegs - not too tricky was it???
> 
> How about "This is my wife, she's the lemon" A damn good film...
> 
> ...




Man that's been a tough one #-o 
Had to google in the end and then still not easy to find.
The Dish ??


----------



## n0legs (6 Feb 2015)

doorframe":krfon6ks said:


> n0legs":krfon6ks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Graham ! Have a great day
> ...



No, in Latin it would be "Celebratus olddus gittius" :lol:


----------



## n0legs (6 Feb 2015)

NickWelford":30kchgah said:


> My birthday is also a year and three weeks away......




Hey Nick before I forget HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## n0legs (6 Feb 2015)

Here's one, terrific film.

" Every time he comes up, he's got no knife, he's got no jacket, he's got no pants, he's got no boots. All he's got is that stupid gun he carries around like John Wayne "

I love these political threads :lol:


----------



## Kalimna (7 Feb 2015)

Yes, The Dish it is, and from a lovely scene with the flustered local mayor welcoming the American diplomat. I reckon if you know the film, this scene would stick in your mind , along with 'Hey, you just bulls##tted NASA!'. One of my favourite films.
Unfortunately, I've never seen The Deer Hunter...

"Make no mistake gentlemen, we are in the fight of our lives..." A slightly easier one 

Cheers,
Adam S


----------



## Mr_P (7 Feb 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday to Grayorm, hope you had a good one.

Anyway lets get this thread back on topic

Jenny Agutter bahh, more of a Lesley Anne-Down man myself and if it wasn't for her we wouldn't have Withnail & I.


----------



## Graham Orm (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks Mr P, it's not for a few weeks.

Just for you lad.


----------



## Mr_P (7 Feb 2015)

oh dear, Lesley is wearing better or has better surgeons.

oops should have gone to specsavers.

Happy Birthday Graham, hope you have a good one.

Hang on a moment, what's going on here then ?

How did you manage that ? Didn't know you could change your user id / name.


----------



## n0legs (7 Feb 2015)

Kalimna":bqdwlknn said:


> "Make no mistake gentlemen, we are in the fight of our lives..." A slightly easier one
> 
> Cheers,
> Adam S



Sean Connery, Nick Cage and Ed Harris
The Rock, Oh Yea !!!! Baby.



Try this one  

" Only grown-up men are scared of women."


----------



## SammyQ (7 Feb 2015)

I prefer the Jenny Agutter from the Australian walkabout film.... :twisted:


----------



## Max Power (7 Feb 2015)

I remember watching that as a young teenager Sammy. Very entertaining :wink:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Feb 2015)

American Werewolf in London!


----------



## n0legs (8 Feb 2015)

SammyQ":7o02y1g2 said:


> I prefer the Jenny Agutter from the Australian walkabout film.... :twisted:



Checked out some pics on google images.
I wouldn't mind having a rummage about in her bush with her in Australia.


Edit--
I mean't to say *the bush* not her bush :wink:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Feb 2015)

course you did!


----------



## wellywood (8 Feb 2015)

n0legs":3v9nwpnj said:


> I wouldn't mind having a rummage about in her bush with her in Australia.
> 
> 
> Edit--
> I mean't to say *the bush* not her bush :wink:



'Yew _dirty_ old man!" (a la Steptoe) 

(P.S. Don't forget the movie 'Equus') Phwoaar!


----------

